# Stane Dog Problem



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey guys, I have a weird question that's got me a little concerned. I have a Chocolate Lab, she's about 7 years old. She healthy, never had any real health issues, however lately she has been acting a little strange. I am hoping that one of you have seen this, and might help me diagnose this. She will be sleeping, resting, relaxing, and then all of the sudden she will start breathing really heavy as if to hyperventelate. She will breath really hard for about 20 second and then go back to sleep. She is doing this about 3 times a day.

Any ideas?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

May be she's having nightmares. Every dog does this to one degree or another. My dogs do it all the time.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think this is Tex' dog that he is talking about


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Bwahahahahahaha! Did you see how embarrassed that dog was when he finally woke up? :lol:

Not my dog though... Although, a Lab in the kennel would be good for keeping the fleas off the bird dogs...


----------

